

AT&T cellular IP reveals iPhone users' location? - johannchiang
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/27/stalqer-peers-into-your-iphone-for-a-new-level-of-location-based-creepiness/

======
johannchiang
As I understand, iPhones get NAT IP (10.x.x.x) in AT&T 3G networks, and
outgoing IP shows the gateway location (at least some located in Los Angeles).

From the article, the idea is interesting. But does it mean that it is
possible for Stalqer to collect enough data to map AT&T NAT IP to 3G cell ID
for location? I though AT&T would randomly assign NAT IP for users' privacy.

~~~
dacort
I was under the impression it showed your gateway location as well. I started
looking into it at one point and at least a simple whois lookup on the IP
didn't reveal much information.

Granted, it's easy enough to lookup wifi AP's, but one has to wonder how well
this works. ... And if they've had a security evaluation done. ;)

------
there
i have to say, using a pop3 account on the iphone to do background pushing of
location information is pretty clever.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
I wonder if the app is asking for permission to do it. If not, in my
neighbourhood we call it "spyware". Seriously, it is a clever idea but I hope
they are doing the right thing and asking the user for approval.

------
elbac
The accuracy of ip address geolocation in cellular networks is a waste of
time. Best case you get a fix in the same state. If your on Wifi, that's
another story, but again best case is metro area perhaps. This isn't really
useful.

